# Universal Swiss Bezel Remover Non Marking



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps,

I've finally completed the universal non marking Swiss type bezel remover capacity 35mm-48.5mm>>>

Works well on Tag Heuer bezel just need confirmation on Omega and Breitling bezels.

Bry


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

are you going to patent and market this :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't have the MOOLAH to patent would have to ask uncle for funding.


----------

